# hilfe bei xpath-ausdruck



## fuexli81 (8. Dez 2006)

hallo, 

ich habe folgende xml-datei (auszug):


```
<SIFM xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="CIHWSGSCreateIB-SIFM.xsd">
	<Header id="ID000000">
           ....
	</Header>
	<CIHWSGSCreateIB>
		<WSGSCreateIBRequest>
			<IBProductForCreate>
                          ....
			</IBProductForCreate>
			<ProductInstanceBBCS-M07 xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="ProductInstanceDefinition-BBCS-M07.xsd">
				<ContractElement>
					<SSID>1</SSID>
				</ContractElement>
				<BBCSInternet>
					<SSID>1</SSID>
				</BBCSInternet>
			</ProductInstanceBBCS-M07>
		</WSGSCreateIBRequest>
	</CIHWSGSCreateIB>
</SIFM>
```

Nun suche ich einen Xpath-Ausdruck, der mir alle Elemente unterhalb von Node "ProductInstanceBBCS" liefert. Dabei soll  "-M07" ersetzbar sein, der Node soll also lediglich mit "ProductInstanceBBCS" beginnen, was danach kommt soll egal sein. Ich suche also so etwas wie: 


```
/SIFM/CIHWSGSCreateIB/WSGSCreateIBRequest/ProductInstanceBBCS*
```

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich krieg den einfach nicht raus... 

Danke & Gruss!
-paddy!


----------



## Roar (8. Dez 2006)

hi,

so gehts: /SIFM/CIHWSGSCreateIB/WSGSCreateIBRequest/*[starts-with(name(), 'ProductInstanceBBCS')]


----------



## fuexli81 (8. Dez 2006)

cool! herzlichen dank!!


----------

